# north Biscayne bay ??? anyone catching anything ?



## atomicjive (Jul 6, 2011)

i have been catching reds in north biscayne.... any other action ?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

seriously????????????


rats? slot? size range???


lots of tarpon at night in NBB.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We did two night bookings this past week. Since the falling tide started after 1Am the first night... you can guess the hours I was keeping. Each night we jumped a half dozen small tarpon on fly and spin, quitting just about the time the sun came up.

I'll be doing this sort of stuff all summer long (by tomorrow night the tide will let us fish in the early evening until about midnight, thank heavens). On Thursday morning I was loading the skiff onto the trailer in heavy rain... just another day/night on the water.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> i have been catching reds in north biscayne.... any other action ?


Reds in North Biscayne Bay? Really? by where? Thats a first.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've seen on a handful of occasions. Smallest ones I saw were in the 10lb range on a flat. Largest I've seen up north were giant bulls 40"+ eating floating crabs on the rickenbacker causeway. 

Someone I know said he's been catching a lot of rats in a canal up in nbb.


----------



## atomicjive (Jul 6, 2011)

We have been catching small reds "12 to 15 in " north of deering bay and also caught a 34 in black drum of a hidden oyster bed .Last night went out to the reef and and destroyed some monster size mangrove snappers .MONSTERS!!!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> We have been catching small reds "12 to 15 in " north of deering bay and also caught a 34 in black drum of a hidden oyster bed .Last night went out to the reef and and destroyed some monster size mangrove snappers .MONSTERS!!!


pics? [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## atomicjive (Jul 6, 2011)

i do but i am having a hard time posting it from my work computer


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldn't consider Deering Bay NBB. I've heard lots of reports of people catching rats lately. I know of an area down there that has big reds all year. I leave them alone. I'd like to see pics as well. thx.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

my buddy showed me a picture a little while ago of a rat he caught on fly up in NBB. I was surprised. 
He also told me a couple buddies of him have been catching them in the Miami River on shrimp.


----------



## atomicjive (Jul 6, 2011)

trying to go tomorrow night in the bay again ...see what happens .

check this site out its a map of Biscayne bay , 

http://sofia.usgs.gov/publications/fs/2004-3117/images/fig3radonx.jpg


----------

